# Happy New Year 2018



## MrFotoFool (Jan 1, 2018)

I wasn't sure which gallery to put this in, but HAPPY NEW YEAR to one and all. Let's make great photos in 2018! (Pictured is one of several favorites from 2017; feel free to post a favorite of yours from the year just ended).


----------

